# Gnome statt KDE laden?



## daDom (10. März 2004)

Hi Jungs!

Ich habe KDE sowie Gnome installiert....

Wie kann ich jedoch auswählen, was ich starten möchte?
Momentan startet KDE immer automatisch  


Nette Grüße
daDom


----------



## Christian Fein (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von daDom _
> *Hi Jungs!
> 
> Ich habe KDE sowie Gnome installiert....
> ...



indem du deinen KDM/GDM/XDM anpasst 
Bzw deine Desktop einstellung änderst, wie das geht kann nur beantwortet
werden wenn du deine Distribution nennst, das ist nähmlich spezifisch


----------



## daDom (10. März 2004)

> indem du deinen KDM/GDM/XDM anpasst
> Bzw deine Desktop einstellung änderst, wie das geht kann nur beantwortet
> werden wenn du deine Distribution nennst, das ist nähmlich spezifisch



*KDM/GDM/XDM* - Häää? 

Ich hab *Suse Linux*.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (10. März 2004)

KDM und GDM sind graphische Login-Manager mit denen du dann KDE oder andere Windowmanager startest.
Wenn du GDM benutzt musst du nur bevor du dich einloggst bei Session "Gnome" auswählen
und schon startet er Gnome. Bei KDM dürfte das auch so ähnlich gehen. Ich glaub da heißt es 
auch "Session".


----------



## Stibie (10. März 2004)

XDM/KDM/GDM sind grafische logins....


----------



## Sway (10. März 2004)

Hab das zufällig beim Kumpel gesehen. Kannst die Bootmanagereinstellungen bei Suse wohl YAST (oder war es kcontrol) ändern. Da ich selber beides nicht nutze, kann ich dir leider net genau sagen wo die Menupunkte sind. 
Also man kann alles per GUI anpassen bei SUSE. Ebenfalls diesen Autologin "Müll"




p.s. 
Nichts geht über eine schicke .xinitrc , ein wunderbares Konsolenlogin und das darauf folgende startx =)


----------



## daDom (11. März 2004)

Hi!

Danke für die lieben Tipps.

Aber bei mir startet der LoginManager immer automatisch...
Kann ich die Startparameter in der Console irgendiwe eingeben?


daDom


----------



## stephan_seufert (16. März 2004)

Versuchs mal so:

- Konsole starten

<code>
 su
nano -w etc/opt/kde3/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
</code>

und dann

<code>
AutoLoginEnable=false
</code>

setzen. Sollte dann eigentlich tun.


----------



## daDom (16. März 2004)

Hi!

Vielen Dank!

Ich musste vor kurzem Linux mal drüber installieren - damit hat sich die Sache gegessen....

Aber ich probiers mit dem Code auch mal - Danke.


----------

